# Using lead in the aquarium.



## bmedeiros678 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi all,
I was trying to get some plants to stay at the bottom of the tank with some lead strips that I have been keeping in my aquarium tackle box. It got me thinking that in my trade (building materials) lead is a "no no" . So why is this practice used in this hobby? Got any alternatives?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

lead is still a no no for me, i think it is used coz it is heavy and cheap and easy to work with...

your gravel should be deep enough that the stems will stay planted when you push them in, you can also let some plant float til they develop roots and then plant them, helps anchor them from the start...


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

If you are talking about something like what's in the link below, you are probably safe since they are mostly zinc now days.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...ery=plant+anchors&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

bmedeiros678 said:


> Hi all,
> I was trying to get some plants to stay at the bottom of the tank with some lead strips that I have been keeping in my aquarium tackle box. It got me thinking that in my trade (building materials) lead is a "no no" . So why is this practice used in this hobby? Got any alternatives?


I use small stones to keep plants from floating. Please don't use lead.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

What plants are we talking about? If the plants are uprooting by fish or very light weight maybe you need a deeper substrate bed, about 3 inches or more.


----------



## KraKen (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a very light type of sand so I've tied plants to pebbles, put pebbles on top of them, used very small pieces of those plant weights (they're far larger than they need to be) or used surrounding plants to hold them down until roots grow.


----------

